# Some FreeView HD channels gone missing



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

In the last few weeks I seem to have lost some HD FreeView channels from tuning (BBC News, BBC 4 as examples) + some SD channels (E4+1, as one example I used to use a lot). They have been there for years, previously, and outside aerial is unchanged.

Can still get all of them quite happily upstairs, on a crappy aerial in the loft, so know it's not the transmiter or signal, unless there's been some subtle change.

Bought a signal booster & tested on both the BT YouView box & the TV & they're still both the same, with same channels missing.

Can someone suggest anything else to try?

Thx in advance


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

In case the free view channels have changed, go through the returning process so the box picks up the current frequency. 
Also check on line for any work or outages at your local transmitter.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheers brittan, tried all that; still no good. No transmitter issues that i could find.

Ordered some quality (though not eye-wateringly expensive) shielded aerial cable to see if that helps.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

What device is it that has the problem?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

BT YouView Ultra HD (but also 48" Samsung TV, so suspect it's the actual signal getting to either / both).


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jonny_C said:


> Cheers brittan, tried all that; still no good. No transmitter issues that i could find.
> 
> Ordered some quality (though not eye-wateringly expensive) shielded aerial cable to see if that helps.


Hi, Digital signal is either On or OFF, expensive cables will make no difference, but of course they will try to convince us gold plated HDMI cables are a must have. :roll: :? 
Hoggy,


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If you let the Freeview box do an auto retune, it may be worth trying doing the same thing but manually.

Some info here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/reception/televisi ... etune.html


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Sadly, not an option on the Ultra HD YouView boxes - auto re-tune only.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Digital signal is either On or OFF, expensive cables will make no difference, but of course they will try to convince us gold plated HDMI cables are a must have. :roll: :?
> Hoggy,


A digital signal isn't 'either on or off', but it's certainly a faster roll-off than analogue. That has nothing to do with whether cables make a difference though, because it's still just a modulated RF signal at that point and crappy or poorly terminated ones may have a detrimental effect, just as they would with analogue.

Basically, if your signal is so poor you're right near that digital cliff edge, a crap cable might be enough to put you on the wrong side of it. I'm not saying 'expensive' cables are required though.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Jonny, have you checked the signal strength in the STB menu? (And the tv, if it has a signal check)


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel for you, loosing BBC news HD must be devastating.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Jonny, have you checked the signal strength in the STB menu? (And the tv, if it has a signal check)


It's pretty binary; if it's there (briefly) then it's at 67% strength & 80/100% quality, then gone to zero both, most of the time.

Becoming more certain that something new / moved / changed in last few weeks is interfering now.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

My first bet would be damage to the aerial/cabling/distribution. Second bet would be interference, although that will be much harder to pin down.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Some Freeview Channels ie BBC3 have gone internet only


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jonny_C said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Jonny, have you checked the signal strength in the STB menu? (And the tv, if it has a signal check)
> ...


Possible causes from changes inside the home would be cordless phones / base unit, fridge-freezer, baby monitor etc.
Outside the home, assuming you'd notice if next door had put up a 3 storey extension, has anyone erected a radio mast? Trees aren't likely to become a problem at this time of year.
Alternatively recent strong winds may have dislodged an aerial or loosened an aerial cable outside.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I get freeview on satellite (the 2 astra ones ) and not HD .The regular freeview channels seem to move around every few months 
The reception of the national HD channels here has to be very precise using an old style tv aerial .Its almost like back in the old days ,moving the aerial around so its at an angle etc .
Move it a few mm and its perfect picture, a few mm the other way and it disappears completely and no signal comes up.
2 tvs with inbuilt hd boxes.


----------

